# horn bar on steering wheel not working



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Only one side of my stock '67 GTO steering wheel horn works. I know I can repair it as I serviced it long ago. My question is does the large round center trim cap just pop off with a screwdriver in order to access the center of the wheel. My horn activation bar is on the wheel spoke but I think I need to check the contact and cannot do so until I remove the center trim cap after removing the chrome covering the spoke.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe it just pulls off.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you need to push the cap in and rotate the cap to the right about 1/4 of an inch then the spring will pop it off (remove horn fuse to avoid the noise)


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't think this will work as the method you describe is for a horn that is activated only at the center of the steering wheel. My GTO horn is activated on the spokes of the wheel with rectangular chrome buttons--one on each side of the wheel. The center cap is also slotted to the wheel spokes so there is no way it could turn. I guess it must just pull straight out. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

pull it off straight, small prying is okay.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

*problem solved*

PONTIAC was correct. The center piece just pops off with a little help from a screwdriver or two. The center cap is spring loaded with 3 tension springs so it will just pop back on. Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

OK, I cleaned the contacts on both sides below the steering wheel spokes and the horn worked fine last year. Today, however, one year later, it stopped working again. I can clearly hear a distinct click inside the engine compartment near the firewall so I feel that the horn buttons on the steering wheel are still making contact. But the horn will not blow. What do I need to check and where is it located?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check the horns with a test light to see if they are getting power when the horn button is depressed. If not it's going to be the horn relay, if they are getting power then the horns are bad.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Problem solved, again. All I had to do was sand down the terminals on the 45-year-old horn relay to remove some tarnish. Works fine now. Saved myself a new, expensive horn relay.


----------

